# Rem 1100 Not Ejecting Shells ???



## SAMMY77

Have A Remington 1100 12 Gauge That Will Not Eject Shells. Cleaned But No Luck. Any Advice Would Be Greatly Appreciated. Gun Smith Around Social Circle Or East Of Atlanta?


----------



## meausoc

If your gun is clean, it sounds like a gas leak.  Go to your local gunsmith and buy a new rubber gasket that goes around the magazine tube.  It should be in the $3-4 range.


----------



## hunter63john

Someone else i know had the same problem and I think the O rings had gone bad.  that would be my guess!


----------



## Workin2Hunt

meausoc said:


> If your gun is clean, it sounds like a gas leak.  Go to your local gunsmith and buy a new rubber gasket that goes around the magazine tube.  It should be in the $3-4 range.



The rubber seal is a very common problem with the 1100's & 1187's. I picked up a couple the last time I bought them to have an extra in the safe.


----------



## JohnK3

I replaced the O rings in my Dad's pair of 1100s for real cheap.  I think it was around $3 for 25.  Shipped.

You can't use just any old rubber O ring.  The specs are for Viton, as they have to stand up to some heat.  I talked with the folks at Remington and they said go ahead and buy standard Viton O rings and gave me the specs necessary to match the rings.  I then hunted around on the 'net to find them cheap.  Once I bought them, I promptly forgot where I found them!  Hey, with 25, who needs more of them unless Dad loses the spares?

Now, you also have to watch out for how old the 1100 is when buying new rings.  The 12ga hasn't changed, but the 20ga, 16ga, and 28ga used to all be based upon the original 12ga frame.  Sometime in the 70s or 80s, they changed them to different frames using different tubular magazines.  The O rings changed in size at that point.  My Dad's 20ga is built on the same frame as his 12ga (1969 model for both), so I just bought the one size.


----------



## Sargent

Brownells (I think) makes a permanent replacement for the o-ring.


----------



## SAMMY77

thanks for the help, will try to get one tomorrow!


----------



## JohnK3

Don't think there's such a thing as a "permanent" replacement for that O-ring, but I could be wrong.  Got a part number?  I'd be interested in seeing what they have.


----------



## stevetarget

*$$$*



JohnK3 said:


> I replaced the O rings in my Dad's pair of 1100s for real cheap.  I think it was around $3 for 25.  Shipped.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> they cost way more $$$ than that now.


----------



## short stop

I had  a   20 ga Lt  1100 that ate  2 a yr .  I always carried a couple spares in the truck  
--- common problem with the 1100's.


----------



## Patchpusher

You have to be more specific. When you shoot it does it leave the shotshell in the chamber? Or, is the action not coming back far enough to to eject the shotshell? With the muzzle pointed in a safe direction ,  you put one unfired shotshell into the magazine and cycle the action by hand. The shotgun being held in the same position as if you were going to shoot it. Does it flip the shotshell out onto the ground? If it leaves the shotshell in the chamber then something is wrong with the extractor. If it comes out of the chamber but, doesn't flip out of the receiver something is wrong with the ejector. If the shotshell comes out of the shotgun like it is supposed to then you have to look elsewhere. Now that the shotgun is unloaded pull the barrel off.  Look at the magazine tube. Does it have an oring on it? Do you have the gas piston installed correctly? Is there carbon or rust on the outside of the magazine tube? Cycle the bolt back and forth. Does it move freely or does it require effort? Does it sound smooth or does it sound gritty and crunchy? Look at the barrel. Is the chamber smooth and shiny or dirty and or rusty?  Look at the gas ring thats the round thing hanging off the barrel. Is it clean on the inside? Are the gas ports clear? If all this is clean and it still won't work you need to take it to a gunsmith. The problem will require further inspection.


----------



## JohnK3

stevetarget said:


> JohnK3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the O rings in my Dad's pair of 1100s for real cheap.  I think it was around $3 for 25.  Shipped.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> they cost way more $$$ than that now.
> 
> 
> 
> That was around 3 months ago.
> 
> You have to look around.  I didn't buy "Remington" brand O-rings.  I found an O-ring supplier and bought O-rings that met the Remington specs.
Click to expand...


----------



## short stop

John is right --  I  use to buy mine  by the box as well .  Very cheap .
  If you  buy  from a firearms dealer they will  get  anywhere froom $1 -$10   apiece for them .
  Franklins  in Athens  wanted $8 a piece for them  a few yrs ago  when I inquired   / and    I laughed all the way out the door  .


----------



## jglenn

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=324&title=1100/11-87 BARREL SEALS


----------



## jglenn

http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...y=manufacturer_a&pageNum=0&numberOfResults=20


----------



## Patchpusher

Lets see one O-ring  $5.43 shipping $10.50 = $15.93
Six O-rings $32.58 shipping $10.50 += $43.08
8 dollars doesn't sound all that bad now. 
Midway  one O-ring  $4.49 shipping $2.86 special handling fee $3.00 =$10.35 each


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Something else to think about........had a friend with a 20 ga 1100 that wouldn't eject the shells all the way.  Might try a different brand shell in case you have a bad lot.  I think he was having a problem with powder not burning right.  It corrected itself with a different brand.


----------



## JohnK3

www.marcorubber.com

I believe you want the -021 size.  At quantity of 100, they're $0.10/each from Marco Rubber.  Their minimum price is $10, so that seems to be the lowest they'll go.  Shipping wasn't calculated.

At that price, you could purchase 100, then have plenty for friends, as well.


----------



## K80

stevetarget said:


> JohnK3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the O rings in my Dad's pair of 1100s for real cheap.  I think it was around $3 for 25.  Shipped.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> they cost way more $$$ than that now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about what I paid for 25 but I didn't by an 1100 o ring.  I bought o rings from a company that sells o rings and found the size o ring needed by searching online.
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnK3

K80 said:


> That is about what I paid for 25 but I didn't by an 1100 o ring.  I bought o rings from a company that sells o rings and found the size o ring needed by searching online.



That's exactly what I did, too.  Looks like they've gone up on their minimum order, however.


----------



## jglenn

you can get them 6 at a time off  flee Bay for $4 or less including shipping.

not really something you need every year. Heck my 1965 1100 still has it's original O ring and has never failed to fire or eject anything...


----------



## fd123

if none of the above works.....ill sell you my rem 1100!!!
It works GREAT!!!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I have several extra Vyton O-rings for 1100/11-87 12-gauges.  I'll take $2 each FTF or $3 shipped if anyone needs one or two of them.


----------



## buckspooker

So can anyone provide the spec for o-rings on an LT-20?


----------



## mmarkey

Here's a link to the Remington site. 

http://www.remingtoncountrystore.com/productdetail.aspx?catalogid=1&categoryid=1038&productid=928

But as mentioned ealier before my 1974 Model 1100 was stolen everything was still original equipment no replacements. The should last a good long time.


----------



## F14Gunner

meausoc said:


> If your gun is clean, it sounds like a gas leak.  Go to your local gunsmith and buy a new rubber gasket that goes around the magazine tube.  It should be in the $3-4 range.


Ditto fixed mine


----------

